# true trip 50



## bucky (Jun 12, 2008)

true trip 50, i think that is the name. similar to the walker tripz but in jumbo size 50, not walker brand. i believe karen is selling. if anyone knows, what is the exact name and manufacturer and do they have a web site?


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't think there for sale yet.
Being made buy Big Fish Tuff Tackle Co.

Only think the charters have them now.

Matt


----------



## bucky (Jun 12, 2008)

maybe, thanks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Call Happy Hooker they were working on developing there own trip jet. When I was there in April it was almost done.


----------



## bucky (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks kgone. i have/using releasing 50 and 40, my design, for two seasons.

looking for the true 50 info, are interested in the company that makes them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My mistake, the way I took what they were telling me is a brand new jet with a release built in that is suppose to be superior to everything out there 2 years in the making 50 jet included. give them a call and see what's up and report back.


----------



## bucky (Jun 12, 2008)

so you are saying happy hooker is making the true 50 jet? hmm interesting. maybe i will call them.... 

have you seen or used the true 50 jet?


----------



## bucky (Jun 12, 2008)

i called them, they are not making, but said they can get, they are out of stock, said true trip is the company, i still cannot find more info. thanks for the lead kgone.


----------



## HARLEY54 (Mar 27, 2007)

Big Fish Tuff Tackle Co. Is the name of the company making them. They are a new company just getting started. The tru trip 50's are all they have out as of now but I know they have some other great things in the works. I have used the 50's and when they trip there is no fighting a jet what so ever!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They are calle Tru-Trip Jet divers. I did a google search but spelled it differently  just a hunch they weren't spelled "true" I guess the charters have them and should be hitting the shelves soon. Pooh Bear has them and has been running them according to his fishing report page. 

http://www.walleyecharter.com/lakeeriefishingreport.asp 

http://www.walleye.com/community/showthread.php?p=12084#post12084 

This guy says on the above link they are being made by Big Fish Tuff Tackle Co


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Tru Trips are still just modified 50's as far as I know. Not using a Dubro and release, but a much simpler single clip from jet fin to the main line. Anyone can make em, but they tear at your braid so retying is frequent.


----------



## bucky (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah kgone ive seen that forum. i am supposing that they are the same thing i played with yesterday? fishscalper what you are describing is what many have done in the past, myself included but i use a different added release similar to the deep six design. the true 50 is almost exactly like the release on a dipsy, it is longer than a 50 jet and isnt used in a three way. it also has the weight placed all the way across the back. 

i was really hoping to find out more about the manufacturer.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I think there's a lot of confusion in general between the Trip Z and the various modified Luhr Jensen 50's. . 

And Jet Diver is a trademark of Luhr Jensen so anyone marketing something as a Tru Trip "Jet Diver" could only be offering a modification in my opinion. That or be in court upon release of the product if so named I'd guess. You know, same reason your pal's don't refer to their box as a Caddy.

Walker was suppose to have their 50 out in some charter guys hands last month so maybe that could be part of the confusion.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the updates on these "tru-s" boys having guys coming into the wharf asking about em, I'm lost. 


Sounds good


----------



## bucky (Jun 12, 2008)

i am 99% sure that kgone is correct in the name. tru-trip 50 is what it is called. 

true 50s is just a nick name. 

it is not walker or luhr jenson product that i know 100%. it is a new product not a modified product. it is not a "jet diver". but it looks like one, the same way that walkers looks just like a jet diver. 

do not confuse with what me and many others say "50's with releases" as fishscalp has noticed. they are not 50 jets with releases. 

any hoot if anyone knows the how to contact the manufacturer let me know.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

The correct name is Tru-Trip by Big Fish Tuff Tackle Co. Their website is being created as we speak and hopefully will have divers on the market really soon. These are the best divers I have ever used. I do know that they are going to make a variety of colors. As Harley54 said there is absolutely no fight of the jet as you retrieve a fish. Pooh Bear and Trolling Eye, Thumper, Eagle Eye, Evil Eye, and Pirate Clipper are using them and have heard nothing but great reports. Walleyecharter.com (fishing reports) is a great testimonial for the Tru-Trip. Any more information that comes along I will be sure to keep everyone informed. 

Good Fishing to all


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Well how do I get them?.....

That is the question


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

I am not the one making them. I have close ties with the man that is and just trying to promote his business. I will find out when he is back in stock and let you all know so you can place orders if wanted. Thank you and great fishing to all.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Just got an email back from Capt Keith (Pooh Bear). Apparently they should be available at Happy Hooker and HiWay possibly this week.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

I am going to say that they will more than likely be available next week.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

More Tru-Trips will be assembled today. Hopefully Big Fish Tuff Tackle Co. will get enough to last through the weekend. a They assembled 223 last nite and hopefully 700-800 tonite.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

How bout setting 10 of em aside for me...lol

Or is this all just shameless self promoting and hyping a product?



gloomis said:


> More Tru-Trips will be assembled today. Hopefully Big Fish Tuff Tackle Co. will get enough to last through the weekend. a They assembled 223 last nite and hopefully 700-800 tonite.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

I can set 10 aside Message me your name and address and we can get something worked out cost is 16 a piece


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

Is there any difference between the tru-trips and the quick release add ons that Amish Outfitters have ?:T:T:T


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

gloomis said:


> More Tru-Trips will be assembled today. Hopefully Big Fish Tuff Tackle Co. will get enough to last through the weekend. a They assembled 223 last nite and hopefully 700-800 tonite.


Can you post a pic. I may be down with 10 also.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

Makin Bacon said:


> Is there any difference between the tru-trips and the quick release add ons that Amish Outfitters have ?:T:T:T


Yes there is a big difference. A lot less parts. These things are amazing. I'll See what i can do to get a picture on here.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok fellas, go to www.bigfishtuff.com and you can see a picture of the Tru-Trip and the colors that will soon be available. Also, Happy Hooker and Hi-Way Bait have these available. Black is all that is available right now but as you see on the website more colors are soon to come.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice!

How do we, non-charter guys, get these? Happy Hooker?

Thanks
Jason


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

MDBuckeye said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How do we, non-charter guys, get these? Happy Hooker?
> 
> ...


Yes that would be the best option right now. They cannot get them made fast enough. At this point Hooker's would be the best place. Here in a nother month or so you should be able to order them off the website as well. Hope every has the success I have with them. Good Luck:T


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Fresh new shipment in today at the wharf, all the tourney guys want some!!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

All the tourney guys just showed up looking for em huh? Wow.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Fresh new shipment in today at the wharf, all the tourney guys want some!!


Yes the Wharf, Happy Hooker, and Hi-Way Bait all have these in stock at the moment.:T 

Hope evewryone enjoys them


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

jsut wanted to let everyone know that the tru-trip got some yellow chartreuse in today. They will be assembled and be available very soon


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I picked up two of the 50's at Happy Hooker today.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

who needs to run that deep on erie? I ran those and found no need for them. sounds like some good ole internet hype to me. 
BB.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

baby blue said:


> who needs to run that deep on erie? I ran those and found no need for them. sounds like some good ole internet hype to me.
> BB.


Everyone is running forties and fifties right now. Just not putting them back as far.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

baby blue said:


> who needs to run that deep on erie? I ran those and found no need for them. sounds like some good ole internet hype to me.
> BB.


Its not that they are running that deep. The point is a lot shorter lead from the boat, which in result means less tangles. Big Fish Tuff Tackle Co. wanted the deepest dive with the shortest lead.Just because its a 50 doesnt mean they are fishing 50' deep.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Everyone is running forties and fifties right now. Just not putting them back as far.


everyone might be a tiny exaggeration LOL


----------



## HARLEY54 (Mar 27, 2007)

baby blue said:


> who needs to run that deep on erie? I ran those and found no need for them. sounds like some good ole internet hype to me.
> BB.


Internet hype??? Do you not fish Erie?? If you do you don't listen to your radio!!! They are all the big dogs are talking about!

Internet hype Pooh Bears web site!! The pix on there and his reports are the proof!!!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Come see me in mid August when its 90 degrees and walleyes are down 50'+

Id love a shorter faster setting alternative to 300ft of wire line or 5oz of lead..



baby blue said:


> who needs to run that deep on erie? I ran those and found no need for them. sounds like some good ole internet hype to me.
> BB.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

baby blue said:


> who needs to run that deep on erie? I ran those and found no need for them. sounds like some good ole internet hype to me.
> BB.




Go ahead and run what u want but I'm here to tell you these things are the real deal BabyBlue. I agree with Harley54 and Carpetbagger. I think you're jsut trying to start the hype here.


----------



## HARLEY54 (Mar 27, 2007)

CarpetBagger said:


> Come see me in mid August when its 90 degrees and walleyes are down 50'+
> 
> Id love a shorter faster setting alternative to 300ft of wire line or 5oz of lead..


I know the DB boats are already running them on your end of the lake Carpetbagger. They are loving the shorter leads and I'm sure you and your clients will too!!


----------



## Never Done (Jan 9, 2010)

Just curious how many of you guys hypin' this product have financial ties to the company producing them. Seems to be too much slobbering going on over a tiny little plastic thing that's been around for years in various forms.

With that said, I'll probably be buying some of someone's version with the trip release, but my gosh guys, this thread and similar threads on other boards (with the same user ID's) is getting ridiculous.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

This is Guerilla Marketing at its finest...lol


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sure the big boys are running em and hyping a product they likely get for free. Maybe in a few years, once the hype dies down, they'll settle into the market at a price competive with everything else that works just as well. I don't see anything about them worth $4 more then anything else out there. 

I can modify any existing jet for $1.50 and have it do the exact same thing and do it just as well. 2 oz inline ahead of a 40 jet still works fine to get deep. 

Those same big boy's loved the modified jets when they were first figured out so to each his own.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

Fish Scalper said:


> I'm sure the big boys are running em and hyping a product they likely get for free. Maybe in a few years, once the hype dies down, they'll settle into the market at a price competive with everything else that works just as well. I don't see anything about them worth $4 more then anything else out there.
> 
> I can modify any existing jet for $1.50 and have it do the exact same thing and do it just as well. 2 oz inline ahead of a 40 jet still works fine to get deep.
> 
> Those same big boy's loved the modified jets when they were first figured out so to each his own.


I can guarantee that no one is getting them for free. I am jsut stating that this product works very well and I am satisfied on how they work.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This infomercial will now be signing off

BUT WAIT!!!! If you call in the next 10 minutes........nothing will happen


----------

